# Ideal setup for DayGlow Hap?



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

We have a DayGlow Hap that my gf has adopted. We just bought her a 55g tank/filter and were wondering about substrate and decorations.

Not so much into trying to replicate exactly what the fish would have in the wild, but rather what it would like. Might be one and the same but...

Do Haps like lots of open space for swimming, or do they like rocks for caves etc...? Sand or gravel? Planted or not? What would be the ideal if you had to do this from scratch in a 55g?

Thanks!


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi
H.sp"dayglow" lives in Kanyaboli lake, a shallow lake surrounded by papyrus fringes, it has many plants in it with a turbid water, so yur fish will need plants, fine sand.. 
xris


----------

